# Is This Correct?



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I have never noticed this kind of marking on the back of any watch let alone a Tutima









_US PROPERTY_

Is it correct









E-bay pic










Mike


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

I believe that was put on the backs for the same reason some Marathon 46374Fs have it on the dial: to increase the apparent military look of the piece. I do not believe they were actually US military property. Contract watches for the US tend to have things like the contract numbers, and part numbers on them. Also, the usual way the US military marks thing is a simple "U.S."

The stock number below "US Property" is the stock number for that style of watch as issued to the German military.


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

lysanderxiii said:


> The stock number below "US Property" is the stock number for that style of watch as issued to the German military.


And wasn't the broadarrow symbol ↑ used as the t in property only used by the British?


----------

